# Team Mangekyo Sharingan vs Team Sage Mode



## RedChidori (Feb 22, 2014)

Title is epic homie.

*Team Mangekyo Sharingan*






VS

*Team Sage Mode*








Location: The Legendary Sannin Battlefield
State of Mind: Calm for all, intend to destroy.
Starting Distance: 35 Meters Away
Knowledge: Team MS is aware of Team SM's enhancements and techniques (i.e. Senjutsu, increased speed, strength, summoning, etc.) Team SM is aware of Team MS's techniques. Team MS is also aware of sound genjutsu, Team SM is aware of visual genjutsu. The Kamui Duo is aware of Hiraishin, Minato and Naruto are aware of Obito's intangibility duration.
Restrictions: Blindness, all forms and or incarnations of Kurama, chakra sharing, Shiki Fujin, Edo Tensei, FTG Kunai pre-preparations, trolling. EDIT: *Frog Song Restricted.*
Additional Info: MS Sasuke has his Danzo fight feats along with a few of his EMS feats (i.e. V4 Susano'o, V3 Legged Susano'o). Itachi is alive and healthy, he has Izanami and the Shisui's Eye Crow, he also has Edo Tensei feats minus the instant healing and infinite chakra/stamina. Obito does have the Rinnegan along with his MS but he doesn't have his Jinchuruuki Paths, *GEDO MAZOU is a LAST RESORT!!!*. Kakashi has his War Arc feats. SM Naruto has his Pein fight feats *ONLY!!!!!! However he will not summon Gamabunta and friends here.* Minato is alive; for clarity he can use SM but no BM/BSM. * ONLY SM JIRAIYA HAS MA AND PA WITH HIM!* SM Kabuto will NOT summon Manda II under ANY circumstances. Just to clarify, Minato does NOT have any marked kunai prepped. Also, team members will support and back up each other if necessary.

*ALL START OFF IN SAGE MODE AND MANGEKYO SHARINGANS ACTIVATED!!!*

Please provide a legitimate reason why either team wins, loses, or stalemates.

READY? FIGHT   !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trojan (Feb 22, 2014)

The manga portrayed the SM users to be superior to the MS users. 

Hashirama > madara
Jiraiya > itachi
Minato > obito
Naruto > Sasuke
Kabuto > itachi 

So, Sm users win.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 22, 2014)

Frog Song GG, Team MS won't be able to stop it w/ so many Sages running interference and Minato being able to Hiraishin J-man/Toads around.


----------



## Krippy (Feb 22, 2014)

Sasuke > Naruto
Kakashi > Jiraiya
Obito > Kabuto
Itachi < Minato

MS team wins.


----------



## RedChidori (Feb 22, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Frog Song GG, Team MS won't be able to stop it w/ so many Sages running interference and Minato being able to Hiraishin J-man/Toads around.



Frog Song now restricted then .


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 22, 2014)

Frog song won't be implemented on a battlefield this distorted.

It can only be used if they are within range of the technique, Jiraiya had to use the pipes to amplify it because he wouldn't stand a chance trying to utilize it in close or mid range, it would immediately be interrupted or he'd be surrounded and the technique would be useless as it would only target a number of the opponents. That is true for this scenario. 

I really on see it applicable in 1v1 scenarios, maybe 1v2 if the location is a cave or enclosed area without acoustic escape. The technique takes time to click and that could be at any moment- and in that moment the opponent has to be within range to hear it and within the target scope (in front). In short, it's unreliable.


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 22, 2014)

Frog song have no feats against a Uchiha. However Uchiha have shown to counter and outfight a perfect SM user with power ups from other sources (advanced healing, Curse seal, Liquid form, etc.) while playing defense.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 22, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Sasuke > Naruto
> Kakashi > Jiraiya
> Obito > Kabuto
> Itachi < Minato
> ...





how does that even make sense?


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 22, 2014)

the restrictions is unnecessary especially on Frog Song... Also put all the characters in normal mindset.


----------



## RedChidori (Feb 22, 2014)

Almondsand said:


> the restrictions is unnecessary especially on Frog Song... Also put all the characters in normal mindset.



DON'T QUESTION MY AUTHORITY 
()


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm just saying I like this match up but no restrictions and all characters in their individual normal mindsets. I don't waste my time writing something in depth but have it with restrictions.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 23, 2014)

Team SM wins this

They win this mainly because of Minato since he can tag everyone and help them evade everything that  the MS users throw at them through FTG,,, Obito is losing to Minato jus like he did in canon,,, and Kakashi doesnt pose much of a threat to Minato either,, 
Itachi & Sasuke being in MS hurts them since using their MS would set them back too much,,,, 
Naruto more like stalemates Sasuke,, while Itachi defeats Jiraiya, however Kabuto here is the worst match up for these MS users since his sound genjutsu and liquifying abilities counter MS techniques quite well, 
naruto & Kabuto defeat the uchiha bros.. while Minato and Jiraiya can defeat obito and kakashi,,,

@RED CHIDORI,,, why are u banned man,


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 23, 2014)

You gave Itachi access to Kotoamatsukami?

He makes Kabuto or Minato his bitch and then his team proceeds to rape the SM team.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 23, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Sasuke > Naruto


A neg for your efforts.


> Itachi < Minato



Take my reps.
I owe you half a rep.


----------



## Fiiction (Feb 23, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Sasuke > Naruto
> Kakashi > Jiraiya
> Obito > Kabuto
> Itachi < Minato
> ...



Sasuke = naruto
SM Jiraiya/ SM minato > itachi > kakashi(w/o kamui)/ kakashi(w/kamui) > itachi.
Obito > kabuto(w/o ET)/ kabuto (w/ET) > obito.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 23, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Sasuke > Naruto
> Kakashi > Jiraiya
> Obito > Kabuto
> Itachi < Minato
> ...



not the best way to analyse a team matchup bcz there are several one on one combinations u cud have in a team matchup


----------



## Enki (Feb 23, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> You gave Itachi access to Kotoamatsukami?
> 
> He makes Kabuto or Minato his bitch and then his team proceeds to rape the SM team.



This right here.

Without Minato the SM team doesn't stand a chance.

SM Naruto with only Pain feats loses to MS Sasuke with his legged Susanoo feats (basically this is EMS Sasuke w/ PS vs Pain arc SM Naruto lmao), Obito and Kakashi proceed to rape Jiraiya and Minato + Itachi beat Kabuto.


----------



## Pitbull00000 (Feb 23, 2014)

best match up ever, it could go either way, group a and group b are on par with each other


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 23, 2014)

Group A have 4 strategist that are acute with deducing their opponent tactics and coming up with a gameplan to execute. Team B showcases fighters that makes a lot of errors and attack head first.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 23, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> You gave Itachi access to Kotoamatsukami?
> 
> He makes Kabuto or Minato his bitch and then his team proceeds to rape the SM team.





1- He will need to make them look at the eye directly.
2- Kabuto fight with his eyes closed so that already make it useless.
3- Koto does not make you fight someone you don't won't to fight. Otherwise, itachi would have
fought against Sasuke when the later clearly stated the he wants to destroy konoha.


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 23, 2014)

Minato shown to make the error of looking at a sharingan directly. Anything related to Itachi with a sharingan is an automatic genjutsu. Minato is most likely to be caught then Naruto. Minato being the weakest out the group will be a waste of koto because he's a liability. If koto used on him his order will simply be to slice his jugular.


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 23, 2014)

In Itachi's mind Konoha is Sasuke as well as Sasuke is Konoha.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 23, 2014)

Totsuka gg Yata Mirror gg Genjutsu + Kunai gg Tsukuyomi gg Amaterasu gg Koto gg

Itachi solos.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 23, 2014)

Enki said:


> This right here.
> 
> Without Minato the SM team doesn't stand a chance.
> 
> SM Naruto with only Pain feats loses to MS Sasuke with his legged Susanoo feats (basically this is EMS Sasuke w/ PS vs Pain arc SM Naruto lmao),* Obito and Kakashi proceed to rape Jiraiya and Minato* + *Itachi beat Kabuto*.



I could argue that Minato alone gives Obito & Kakashi a hell of a fight since FTG counters their attempts of kamui quite well,,and this is without the consideration of SM,,,with SM minato would have much better reflexes and his jutsus would be stronger,,, Minato and Jiraiya should be able to beat the kamui duo,,,,, 
EDO Itachi along with EMS Sasuke defeated Kabuto,,,, if itachi wasnt Edo,, kabuto wouldve won
how can alive MS Itachi beat Kabuto???????



Almondsand said:


> Minato shown to make the error of looking at a sharingan directly. Anything related to Itachi with a sharingan is an automatic genjutsu. Minato is most likely to be caught then Naruto. *Minato being the weakest out the group will be a waste of koto because he's a liability*. If koto used on him his order will simply be to slice his jugular.



Minato is more like one of the strongest in the group along with DSM Kabuto,,,since he is the only one here who can counter kamui,,, he is also very useful since he can tag everyone and help them evade most of the attacks through FTG,,,, 
He's definitely not a liability


----------



## Trojan (Feb 23, 2014)

Krippy said:


> It makes sense once you stop being elia.
> .



It does not make sense once you stop being bias. 


> Sasuke > Naruto
> Kakashi > Jiraiya
> Obito > Kabuto
> Itachi < Minato
> ...



It was stated clearly that SM Naruto > MS Sasuke
Sasuke became stronger? Yeah, that's cool and all, but Naruto became much stronger with SM
than Sasuke with MS. 

Also, in the manga Jiraiya is itachi's rival not Kakashi, and we all know that itachi admitted to be weaker than him. 

Also, in the manga the comparison between kakashi and kakashi was made by a lot of people
like Oro and Jiraiya, and even kakashi and Kabuto themselves, so they are the one likely to fight each other. 

and Minato sill school his student once again.


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 23, 2014)

Almondsand said:


> Minato shown to make the error of looking at a sharingan directly. Anything related to Itachi with a sharingan is an automatic genjutsu. Minato is most likely to be caught then Naruto. Minato being the weakest out the group will be a waste of koto because he's a liability. If koto used on him his order will simply be to slice his jugular.



Minato gives 0 fucks about Genjutsu since its so overrated. He's the ruler of the village where uchiha come from and looked in the eyes of an uchiha stronger than Itachi and still ripped him a new asshole and caused him to flee.

Minato > Your Fave.


----------



## Fiiction (Feb 24, 2014)

Man speaks the truth ^^^^^


----------



## Krippy (Feb 24, 2014)

New Folder said:


> It does not make sense once you stop being biased.





> biased





> biased



hahahaha 
And you wonder why nobody takes you seriously.



> It was stated clearly that SM Naruto > MS Sasuke
> Sasuke became stronger? Yeah, that's cool and all, but Naruto became much stronger with SM
> than Sasuke with MS.



The only thing that was stated clearly in the manga and supported by feats and hype is that SM Naruto felt he needed KCM to fight Sasuke. Naruto needs Ma and Pa to be able to beat him. Jiraya has them in this scenario so he's shit outta luck.



> Also, in the manga Jiraiya is itachi's rival not Kakashi, and we all know that itachi admitted to be weaker than him.


Okay, keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better.  
Jiraiya was as much of Itachi's rival as Orochimaru was to him. 



> Also, in the manga the comparison between kakashi and kakashi was made by a lot of people



Kamui gg.



> like Oro and Jiraiya, and even kakashi and Kabuto themselves, so they are the one likely to fight each other.


Kamui gg.


> and Minato sill school his student once again.


Even if Obito is dumb enough to fight him again, he'll eventually be aided by his teammates after they wipe out the rest of the sages.

MS team wins.


----------



## RedChidori (Feb 24, 2014)

Kifflom!! said:


> Team SM wins this
> 
> They win this mainly because of Minato since he can tag everyone and help them evade everything that  the MS users throw at them through FTG,,, Obito is losing to Minato jus like he did in canon,,, and Kakashi doesnt pose much of a threat to Minato either,,
> Itachi & Sasuke being in MS hurts them since using their MS would set them back too much,,,,
> ...



I got banned because I posted a spoiler thread in the House of Uzumaki when I should've posted it in the Telegrams . Probably should've read the rules first .


----------



## Trojan (Feb 24, 2014)

> [=Krippy;49928539]hahahaha
> And you wonder why nobody takes you seriously.



No, I don't give too shits.  
and it's funny that they turned out to be wrong, like with itachi's delusional fans. Seems like the slap from the last chapter was not strong enough. 

people were saying that I'm wrong and kishi put itachi and Minato in the same tier, and he just slap them in the face. 

they were saying that I'm wrong and Minato does not have SM, and they got slapped in their faces. and so one and so fourth. I actually the one who should not take them seriously in all honesty. 

or when the say itachi can defeat 2 or 3 sannin. lol
that's worse than even the first grade reading comprehension for God's sake. 

wouldn't you agree it's cool to be the one who was right all along? 


> The only thing that was stated clearly in the manga and supported by feats and hype is that SM Naruto felt he needed KCM to fight Sasuke. Naruto needs Ma and Pa to be able to beat him. Jiraya has them in this scenario so he's shit outta luck.



lol, and you have the nerves to say what you said earlier, oh God.





> Suigetsu: This Naruto fellow defeated Pain all by himself?
> Zetsu: That's right he has become extremely strong...In fact I think he is stronger than Sasuke right now.



also, you're claim is just so wrong.
1- by hype and feats SM Naruto > MS Sasuke.
2- Naruto wanted to take control of Kurama, that's true, but why not mentioning that Sasuke
was going to take his brother's eyes? 

it's not good to hide the other half, wouldn't you agree? 



> Okay, keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better.
> Jiraiya was as much of Itachi's rival as Orochimaru was to him.



you see? It's funny that you were laughing when I told you that you're bias. 
Itachi himself admitted that, and even itachi's fans ridiculous theory that itachi must be
stronger because he's on Minato's level was proven wrong, but apparently kishi did not slap
itachi's fans strong enough.

oh, and just to let you know, current oro shits on itachi. 



> Even if Obito is dumb enough to fight him again, he'll eventually be aided by his teammates after they wipe out the rest of the sages.


that if he lasted that long. lol
Not to mention his waiting will be in vain since his teammates going to be annihilated. 


> MS team wins.



Frog Song GG.


----------



## RedChidori (Feb 24, 2014)

New Folder said:


> No, I don't give too shits.
> and it's funny that they turned out to be wrong, like with itachi's delusional fans. Seems like the slap from the last chapter was not strong enough.
> 
> people were saying that I'm wrong and kishi put itachi and Minato in the same tier, and he just slap them in the face.
> ...



I restricted Frog Song a while ago my man.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 24, 2014)

RedChidori said:


> I restricted Frog Song a while ago my man.



my bad, but MS team still lose though.


----------



## Fiiction (Feb 24, 2014)

How is this fight that hard to determine?
Team SM wins.
And what's with all this genjutsu nonsense?


----------



## MilfNcookies (Feb 24, 2014)

Itachi with koto is pretty OP, Obito rapes with his rinnegan.


----------



## Fiiction (Feb 25, 2014)

LOL he has to be trolling ^^^^^


----------



## Rosencrantz (Feb 26, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Sasuke > Naruto
> Kakashi > Jiraiya
> Obito > Kabuto
> Itachi < Minato
> ...



Believe Naruto and Sasuke were supposed to be on par with each other. So that is more or less a draw.

This is a new one. Never heard of that. Personally believe HM Jiraiya is superior to Kakashi. But it seems even weirder that they would match up but yeah.

Wouldn't go that far. Kabuto is very well stronger.

Minato is indeed stronger.

Your match up results are straight up wrong and seem contrived to help out your favorite characters. Let's just make it general.

Naruto would draw with Sasuke/Itachi, beat Kakashi, and probably lose to Obito.

Minato would defeat Sasuke, Itachi, Obito, or Kakashi.

Kabuto would beat Sasuke, Itachi, Kakashi, and is probably more on a similar level to Obito.

Jiraiya would beat Kakashi (maybe), barely lose to Itachi/Sasuke, and lose to Obito.

All in all, team Sage Mode is the superior team. Only person Itachi and Sasuke can even defeat is Jiraiya. Kakashi can not for sure beat anyone. And Obito can take Naruto or Jiraiya. You were nice to your favorite characters and put Sasuke against Naruto, Itachi against Minato, Kakashi against Jiraiya, and Obito against Kabuto. That is literally best case scenario for team Mangekyou and they still lose due to Minato's superiority and the rest of the fights going either way. Worst case scenario would be Minato vs Obito, Jiraiya vs Kakashi, Kabuto vs Itachi, and Naruto vs Sasuke since they would win every match potentially except with a little help for Naruto.


----------



## kakashibeast (Feb 26, 2014)

seeing today s chapter Kakashi and Obito with double Kamui solo


----------



## Fiiction (Feb 26, 2014)

Seeing today's chapter, obito teleports to kamui dimension and leaves kakashi hanging ^


----------



## Fiiction (Feb 26, 2014)

And Kabuto rapes Itachi btw. There's no discussion.


----------



## PopoTime (Feb 27, 2014)

Senpo Hakugeki + Muki Tensei takes the Uchiha's out all at once.


----------

